# Hi from Missouri



## tom kurth (Jan 1, 2008)

This, I do believe is the site I've been looking for! I'm just an amateur but I been at it for about 40 years, man and boy. Remember grilling half chickens for the 4th of July (my birthday) for the family when I was about 10. Did a lot of campfire cooking from there. Got interested in BBQ (smokin') when I lived in an apartment up in Nebraska--smokin' and apartment livin' just don't work well. Moved back to KC area and been smokin' ever since. Just a Weber kettle but I can make the meat fall off the rib bones. Like to play with different smokewoods. I'm a cabinetmaker so I bring home fall-offs from different woods to play with. And I like to garden so there's tree-trimmins from the fruit trees--peach prunings rank right up there with pine scraps on the list of things NOT to smoke with. As a family we took up camping last year so I'm back to playing with open fires and have recently acquired a Dutch oven. Lookin' forward to learnin' a lot here.

Happy New Year,

Tom


----------



## bustedluckbarbq (Jan 1, 2008)

Tom, Welcome to the SMF! Happy New Year! This is the place to be! Lots of friendly folks here all with various experience they all like to share! Welcome and remember everyone likes qview!


----------



## meowey (Jan 1, 2008)

Welcome to SMF!  Glad you are here!

Take care, have fun, and do good!

Regards,

Meowey


----------



## ds7662 (Jan 1, 2008)

Welcome to SMF! We love to see q-view of your smokes. When you get them please send them.


----------



## cajun_1 (Jan 1, 2008)

Welcome to the SMF


----------



## cman95 (Jan 1, 2008)

Welcome to SMF. This is THE place to be.


----------



## zgnf05 (Jan 1, 2008)

Welcome to the board.

Z


----------



## kookie (Jan 1, 2008)

Welcome to smf. Glad to have you here.

Kookie


----------



## homebrew & bbq (Jan 1, 2008)

Welcome to SMF! Looking forward to seeing and hearing about your smokes.


----------



## ron50 (Jan 1, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, lots of great people here, glad you decided to join us!


----------



## pigcicles (Jan 1, 2008)

Hi Tom! Welcome to SMF. You're gonna love it here. Looking forward to seeing your posts.


----------



## stacks (Jan 1, 2008)

Welcome Tom,
From one Missourian to another.  You will love this place!! Lots of good folks willing to help you on the road to BBQ Greatness.


----------



## homebrewru (Jan 1, 2008)

Welcome!  I did not know that peach was bad.  I've been thinking about getting some since it is readily available in the "Peach State".  There's a lot of apple and pecan too.  Pecan is one of my favorites.


----------



## desertlites (Jan 2, 2008)

howdy Tom,gotta love the off fall! I a cabinet maker-furniture builder also-there is alot of Bad wood out there-kinda like a oak splinter in the finger,but they smoke with it,well red oak I won't.welcome aboard &glad u found us.


----------



## fla-gypsy (Jan 2, 2008)

Welcome to SMF


----------



## short one (Jan 2, 2008)

Welcome to SMF, from another Missourian. Hope you enjoy yourself, and there is a lot of reading to be done here. Ask any questions you may have. Don't worry that a question has been asked before, as someone will point you in the right direction, or answer it for you. Folks here love q-views and picks of you smoking equipment. Again welcome and enjoy.


----------



## pigcicles (Jan 2, 2008)

Although I've never personally used peach, I've seen it on many lists that give it the thumbs up for use with smoking.

Here are some lists for woods for smoking lists:

http://www.askthemeatman.com/woods_t...dated_9300.htm

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ead.php?t=1034


----------



## peculiarmike (Jan 2, 2008)

Welcome Tom. You are correct, this IS the site you have been looking for  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




Good to see yet another KC area smoker find SMF!


----------



## geek with fire (Jan 2, 2008)

I have several peach trees, so I've used it.  I will say that when I first tried it, it wasn't well seasoned, and tasted bitter.  However, if seasoned for at least 6 months, it has a nice mild smoke.


----------



## peculiarmike (Jan 2, 2008)

I'd say the Geek is on it - it has to be seasoned 6 months minimum.


----------



## craig chamberlain (Jan 2, 2008)

Welcome Tom,glad to have you aboard,I'm in Missouri to but down at the southwestern end of the state.


----------



## richtee (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey Tom, welcome to SMF. And thank you for the info. Right outta the gate you might have saved a rack or two of ribs for me. Peach bad, eh? Huh...I'd have tried that. Have not found a bad fruitwood yet, but have not got to peach.


----------



## smokeys my pet (Jan 2, 2008)

Tom welcome and I am lookin forward to your Q-view!!!


----------



## cowgirl (Jan 2, 2008)

Welcome to the forum Tom!


----------



## gooose53 (Jan 2, 2008)

Welcome Tom!! I do alot on the kettle too....added a Smokenator for mine it sure helps!!  Enjoy the site.


----------



## tom kurth (Jan 5, 2008)

Hi guys, thanks for all the welcomes. As for peach I am quite willing to stand corrected--the peach wood I used was quite possibly on the green side. My objection to it was a "pitchy" taste. On the one hand it surprised me because I know that the peach species as a pit-fruit is a close relative of cherry. (Is the black cherry that is used as a furniture/cabinet wood closely related the the fruit tree? I'm not entirely sure--if it is, I think it is a non-bearing variety.) Anyway, I think I'll have to reconsider and try it again. Especially since cherry is one of my favorite smoke woods. Looking forward to lots of learning and good eats.

Best,
Tom


----------



## cook1536 (Jan 5, 2008)

Hey Tom, sorry I missed your post somehow. Nice to welcome another fellow Missourian. SEMO area here. You will definitly like this spot. Very helpful and the way it looks you have alot to offer as well. Again welcome and llok forward to your posts and Q-view


----------

